# rod rack help



## rheard514 (Feb 12, 2006)

I will be heading to Hatteras in Oct. I am in need of a rod And cooler rack for the front of my Suburban and was wondering if there is anybody near Salisbury NC that does custom racks.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Nut sure about custom rod racks but there's several manufacturers that sell the down on the OBX. One brand that springs to mind CPi, nice product. There are many others but that's a start.
Philly Jack


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Racks*

Might find someone here that does a little rack making if you do a search you might find that certain person. Does nice work.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

word has it that Shooter's racks & sand spikes are second to none!!


----------



## kfowler (Aug 13, 2005)

*Rod Racks*

Try Greg Byerly, Byerly's Welding & Custom Fabrication, 336-880-5028, www.byerlysfab.com

Beautiful quality work, not bad prices and guess what, he's located about 20 miles up I-85 from you near Trinity. He makes some great sand spikes. Go drink some fresh Cheerwine for me ( I am from Salisbury originally ).

Keith Fowler


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

kfowler said:


> Try Greg Byerly, Byerly's Welding & Custom Fabrication, 336-880-5028, www.byerlysfab.com
> 
> Beautiful quality work, not bad prices and guess what, he's located about 20 miles up I-85 from you near Trinity. He makes some great sand spikes. Go drink some fresh Cheerwine for me ( I am from Salisbury originally ).
> 
> Keith Fowler


Links no good........correction???


----------



## kfowler (Aug 13, 2005)

*Byerly Welding Contact info*

I guess his web site is having some trouble. His ebay seller ID is " gbyerly2 ". I just got two nice boat rod holders from him last week at an incredible price. I especially like his sand spikes. A lot better than anything I've created after much effort. Check out what he has currently listed on ebay, or call his phone number above.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

rheard514 said:


> I will be heading to Hatteras in Oct. I am in need of a rod And cooler rack for the front of my Suburban and was wondering if there is anybody near Salisbury NC that does custom racks.



If you aren't objectionable to a rear/hitch mounted one - this option works. I did it myself and it was simple. I posted it on another site but saw your thread (I'm a lurker -just signed up) so I figured I'd throw it out there.

I originally looked into buying a rod/cooler holder for my truck about a month ago and couldn't find any reasonable prices/options. Some places wanted $400+. I did some more looking around and found some people that made their own or took peices from other setups and combined them to get what they wanted. 

I found an aluminum cooler holder that mounts to your truck via a 2" hitch assembly. It's capable of holding 500+ lbs (more then enough). It was on sale for $70 at Harbor Freight. http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=92655

One was in the area so I picked it up and put it together. Took about 30 mins or so. 

To that I added 6 PVC rod holders that I picked up from the local sporting good store for $3.50/each. They already have pre drilled bolt holes that match up with the frame from the cooler holder. A little measuring and a few bolts later (<$5 total), I had 4 holders along the front and 2 mounted on the sides at a nice 60-deg. angle. 

It mounts nice to the truck and it VERY sturdy. Got the chance to use it the other night and it held all 6 rods with no problem (no worry of them popping out while driving) along with a med. sized cooler and a large tackle box. A couple bungy cords held everything down tight.

All in all - the setup cost me less then $100. Complete assembly took a little over an hour and it looks like it came that way from the manufacturer. For safety reasons, I may add a couple more reflectors to the frame but other then that - it turned out well.

Just thought I'd offer this up to anyone who had similar ideas as a much cheaper alternative. The pre-made one were terribly expensive and I can't see how they'd be any better.

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...e/100_5338.jpg
http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...e/100_5337.jpg
http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...e/100_5336.jpg


----------



## FINNBAR (Jun 15, 2007)

*linkie no workie*

Hannibal, couldn't get your link to work


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Shooter or I*

Can get you what you need if you give us a call. Just pm me or Shooter. Guarenteed at a good price. Since it also would give me a reason to fish more might be talked into a delivery or we can work out something.


----------



## RetroYellow (Jul 21, 2006)

*Broken Links*

Hannibal,

The links to your images on PhotoBucket aren't working; it looks like the full URL address got truncated (see the "..." in the middle). Could you please repost the correct links? I'd like to see your setup as I'm considering doing the same. Thanks!

Tight lines... :fishing: 

RetroYellow


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

RetroYellow said:


> Hannibal,
> 
> The links to your images on PhotoBucket aren't working; it looks like the full URL address got truncated (see the "..." in the middle). Could you please repost the correct links? I'd like to see your setup as I'm considering doing the same. Thanks!
> 
> ...



Hopefully these will show up and not be too large.


----------

